# Economic flight from mumbai to melbourn



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Can anyone guide me which flight is most economical to travel from mumbai to melbourn


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Do a search on Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia and you could also see if any of the asian airlines have cheap flights from India to KL for Welcome to AirAsia.com, The World's Best Low-Cost Airline have cheap flights KL to Melbourne.
airasia could fly KL into somewhere in India, perhaps Bangalore or try Welcome To Tiger Airways and Cheap flights - Jetstar Airways for flights via Singapore and may be cheaper to get a Singapore to KL connection or check Qantas or Jetstar between Singapore and Melbourne.
Independent Low Cost Travel (attitude Travel) Budget Travel Information and Expert Advice is a site you can use for searching out the India to Asia budget flights.


----------



## tgkie (Jul 20, 2010)

*etihad*

Hi,
I found when I was traveling to and from Jordan that Etihad airways was the cheapest every time, I looked everywhere and couldn't find anything cheaper, plus u sign up for the Etihad guest program for free and they log your miles down, I went to Jordan twice and the miles I earned got me a 300 dollar voucher to spend at a huge list of shops here at home. 
good luck


----------

